# Online Inlay Class



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:yes: Im trying to find out who would like to take a Inlay class throw here, It will be a simple inlay but will help you better understand how to do a inlay. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I'm in.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

You have me, when do we start.:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea I forgot to ask. What's the catch Roy?


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I'm most definately interested. I'm not sure my work schedule will allow it or how this even works. Are we talking a tutorial inlay thread that can be viewed at anytime or is there some type of interactive feature here that I know nothing about? I'm definately interested either way!! Thanks Cougar, I knew we would get you to do it!!!


----------



## Trav (May 30, 2011)

Sounds awesome


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Me fifth!


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Damn... Between this and the johnray online woodworking course, we could really create some masters here! :laughing:

Just kiddin'... Sounds like a great idea! :thumbsup:


----------



## tackbb (Jan 9, 2012)

Sounds great, I would definitely be interested.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

his is going to be a simple inlay that I teach here in my shop it is of a frog on a stick, I will scan the the setch in a PDF file an post it here so everyone can copy it and print it, You will need to make 10 copys of it. 1 copy will be a master copy in which you will put by.

Matherieal needed is the following
4 -5 different species of wood recommended
wal-nut
maple
cherry
blood wood or a darker red than cherry
a yellow wood 

need to be 1/8 - 1/4 thick 
scrowsaw or small bandsaw
chisel
router or drimal with 1/8 strait bit
1 small can of spray adhesive
Main base material 1/2 -3/4 thick for the inlay to go in to 

Wood can be dyed also 

You dont need much wood and it can be resawed from thicker like i do but make sure it is sanded

we will be using the KISS method :laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Copy the frog :thumbsup::thumbsup: Class starts on the 25 of Fed 2012


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

mike1950 said:


> You have me, when do we start.:thumbsup::yes:


You had me at Hello. Great Idea

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Yea I forgot to ask. What's the catch Roy?


 
No catch here I do charge $75.00 in my shop it incudes all material tho an lunch 
I use this simple design for my Marquary class an Intarsia class also its not a beginars but it does have it chalages to :thumbsup::thumbsup:

ITS FREE THROW HERE THO


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

That's cool. Don't think I have the requirements for class. I'll still watch and take notes if I can.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> That's cool. Don't think I have the requirements for class. I'll still watch and take notes if I can.


 
What do you need there to do one 
Roy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> What do you need there to do one
> Roy


Band saw, scroll saw.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Dominick said:


> Band saw, scroll saw.


you can use eather or is there some one close by that you can use,
I got several here but the shipping be high tho 
Roy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> you can use eather or is there some one close by that you can use,
> I got several here but the shipping be high tho
> Roy


No. I'll try to figure something out if I can.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Something small like that could you not use a coping saw??


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Yes a coping saw work great to thanks Mike, forgot the KISS method my self  :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Something small like that could you not use a coping saw??


Yea I have a coping saw and and jig saw. The stock I have ranges from one inch to 2/1 inches. So re-sawing isn't an option.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Interesting concept Roy. I'm not sure if I will have the time to do this project, as I only get shop time on the weekends during the winter and I have several projects on the go now but I'm sure going to give it a try. Sounds good. :thumbsup:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

BassBlaster said:


> I'm most definately interested. I'm not sure my work schedule will allow it or how this even works. Are we talking a tutorial inlay thread that can be viewed at anytime or is there some type of interactive feature here that I know nothing about? I'm definately interested either way!! Thanks Cougar, I knew we would get you to do it!!!


I would also like to do it as well.... What are your plans? basically just start a step by step thread on 25 feb 2012, and let others try to build while you are showing the steps? Maybe post the next few steps after a few days?

I will work on getting the wood and will be ready by the 25th, but unfortunately, I have to move my in-laws that day.

BTW.... THANKS for offering this. It will be awesome if we can pull this off. You are the man! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Fabian


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

This a self pace course :thumbsup: so everyone takes there time I might do it quick but everyone do it when you have time just post a pic when you are done thats all I ask of everyone :yes: I will take pictures for each step 
Roy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

When can we start? Now? Or on the 25th? Or when you start the first step?
How big is this to be?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

It starts on the 25 Feb 2012 so everyone can get the material ready and there copys to remember 10 copys mark 1 as a master an put it by somewhere safe you can resize the picture to, bigger or smaller its up to you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Cool thanks.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Hey count me in.

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## MikeP60 (Dec 21, 2011)

Would enjoy it


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you for doing this Roy. I am going to have a go. Seems like a good project to do as I have always wanted to do inlay work.

Thanks

Pete :thumbsup:


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> It starts on the 25 Feb 2012 so everyone can get the material ready and there copys to remember 10 copys mark 1 as a master an put it by somewhere safe you can resize the picture to, bigger or smaller its up to you :thumbsup::thumbsup:


 i definatly like this idea and now that i can do it on my time im interested as well
thanks for taking your time and doing this for us:thumbsup:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Roy, its very cool of you to do this. I most definately appreciate it. I need to gather a couple more woods. I hope I have em by the 25th!! Cant wait!!


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks Roy. I watch craigslist all the time for the give away prices. I bought 1/2 pickup load of 3/16" cabinet facing-oak-maple-mahogany-walnut-6-8" wide 6-8' long. I am almost ashamed to say what I paid-$30. I use a little here and there looks like I have plenty to practice with I will need it. This will be a fun project. :yes:


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

Sign me up!


Bob D


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

As others have said, this is very generous of you to do for us.

I'm in and I'll bet we'll see a whole host of different woods from everyone here.

Feb 25....that's a Saturday...


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Kenbo said:


> Interesting concept Roy. I'm not sure if I will have the time to do this project, as I only get shop time on the weekends during the winter and I have several projects on the go now but I'm sure going to give it a try. Sounds good. :thumbsup:


Feb 25....that's a Saturday......clean the shop....put the other stuff away....no excuses...:icon_cool:


----------



## cabomhn (Jan 14, 2012)

This is awesome! You are a saint Roy, will be watching this thing like a hawk.:thumbsup:


----------



## desertforest (Aug 6, 2011)

looking forward to it. thanks for offering to do this. :thumbsup:


----------



## robertd (Jan 28, 2010)

The timing of this could not be more perfect. I have been buying books on inlaying ,marquetry and intarsa. I have plans to make a table soon and want to ad some inlayed design in it. Thanks in advance for th offer.


Bob D


----------



## toasterburn (Jan 3, 2012)

I'm in! Always love to learn something new.


----------



## TomC (Oct 27, 2008)

I also am interested.
Tom


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

Just put a Reminder in my Phone. Thanks Again

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

LOL!:laughing:

You rock, Roy!

I'm in...

I do not have sound capability on my computer, so type slowly!

See ya on the 25th!

p


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

Awsome, thanks Roy. I'm as excited as I was for Longknife's ship in a bottle! The veil unlifted on yet another magic trick. BooYah!

After the frog I'd like to do the Godzilla over here next.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

tcleve4911 said:


> As others have said, this is very generous of you to do for us.
> 
> I'm in and I'll bet we'll see a whole host of different woods from everyone here.
> 
> Feb 25....that's a Saturday...


------------


That will be very interesting to see all the different woods. I will go through my pile and see what is there, might even have to steal a small bit from my friends who have a lust for good wood.

I have a lot of wood that was for pen blanks, some of them might be the go for this.

Now, for the frog, Can I use " Green Wood. Otherwise he will look like my Avatar " Wally the Toad " Seriously though, I wonder how we can get green into a wood and it still look natural.

Pete


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Roy, can you give me a rough idea how much of the bloodwood we need to have. Thats the only thing I currently dont have so I'm gonna have to run to WoodCraft this weekend and see if they have a small piece in stock. I assume this is for the frogs eyes so we just need a small bit, correct? Do you have a reccomendation for the base wood based on the other species you have listed?

Thanks again!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ddollevoet (Feb 15, 2012)

Count me in. I'll hit WoodCraft this weekend and will be ready on the 25th. Thanks! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Ok guys I chose some wood for mine here. Once you print the picture you can see how much you are going to need, for the feet of the frog can be any red color wood it dosent need to be blood wood, any red color wood works, 
Im using Black an White ebony for the log because this inlay going into a walnut box, Im using maple for the biggust part of the body an I an going to die the pieces when they are cut, Im using Paduck for the feet of the frog, Im using canary wood for the biggest part of the eyes, using osage orange for the belly of the frog and the nose. for the eye Im using Amdonia shell.
Below is a sample one of my students did 2 years ago in Marquarty an the next [icture is what Im using


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

I think I might have to come out of lurker status for this one. Count me as one of the ones using a coping saw as well, since I don't own a scroll saw. We'll see if I can find some wood this weekend for it.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Roy, I will bite- What does KISS stand for??


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Roy, I will bite- What does KISS stand for??


I believe it's keep it simple stupid.


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Good maybe I will be able to do it. :thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

mike1950 said:


> Good maybe I will be able to do it. :thumbsup::laughing:


Lol.


----------



## MikeP60 (Dec 21, 2011)

OK I give up, what does KISS standfor?:blink:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Mike, read the last 3 posts prior to yours.


----------



## Joe Rebuild (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok were in 

What do I need to do next?


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 17, 2008)

I think I'm in. I gotta resaw some stuff and see if I have any scroll saw blades.
Big cougar you rock.:thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Joe Rebuild said:


> Ok were in
> 
> What do I need to do next?


 
You need to print this picture an size it to about 5 x6 inch an get 10 copys of it take one copy and mark master on it and put it in a safe place


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

bigcouger said:


> You need to print this picture an size it to about 5 x6 inch an get 10 copys of it take one copy and mark master on it and put it in a safe place


This Really is great of you. Def looking forward to it

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I've been watching every video on inlays I can find. Now we're going to be having a class here! That is great! I've got several pieces of wood a band saw and a coping saw.... Hopefully I will get some shop time without being rained out or having things turn too cold....

Count me in on this one.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I am off to a flying start. Spent some time in the shop today and here is the result. I am rairing to go.

Pete


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Me too!!!! I spent all weekend at the lathe turning out custom pen orders that Ive put off for a couple weeks. Today happens to be a holiday for me so I'll be planing all my lumber for this project today!! All but one piece that I had to order in because I didnt have any here. I'm really excited for this project and so is my wife. Apparently she thinks after I pull this frog off, I'll be able to imediately jump to an eagle in a table.:laughing:


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

I made a run to Rockler. Don't know if I have the skillset for this but will make some sawdust anyway. Looking forward to it.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Roy, as far as the large part of the field, I.E. the part that we will be putting the inlays into....... Should this be solid wood, or can it be a piece of plywood? I only ask, because sometimes when a box is made, it is more economical to use plywood..... 

Just wondering? I have both.....

Thanks again for doing this. You are a very generous person to help us aspiring woodworkers to learn such a unique skill. I am really looking forward to this. I will be behind the eight ball to get started though, because I am moving my in-laws for the 4th time in 3 years on Saturday, but will get going on it asap.

Fabian


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

You can use plywood its a good substructure to, I hope everyones ready for tomorrow :laughing: if you are not its ok information still be here :yes:, just hoping everyone have fun and take your time its not a rase :blink:, If you start feeling fustrated step back an have a cup of coffee I do :laughing:


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I got everything ready to go and then a buddy called to ask if I would help him change a timing belt in his car tomorrow. I'm still stoked for the class but I'm gonna get a little later start than I wanted.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I got everything ready to go and then a buddy called to ask if I would help him change a timing belt in his car tomorrow. I'm still stoked for the class but I'm gonna get a little later start than I wanted.


 
No problem at all :thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I have no clue how I missed this one, but I'm here now and eager to learn!

Thanks, Roy... I appreciate you taking the time out of your day to learn us something new!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Good to have ya Firemedic :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

BassBlaster said:


> I got everything ready to go and then a buddy called to ask if I would help him change a timing belt in his car tomorrow. I'm still stoked for the class but I'm gonna get a little later start than I wanted.


----------------------

Great, that's one I got the fly on, lol.

I will need all the start I can get, looking forward to it, even if I do not put it on anything. Might make a good picture frame to go around it. I do not like fine boxes.

Really, I will be going at my own pace and enjoy the learning experience. Thanks Roy and sorry , BassBlaster.

Pete


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm all set for class.... of course its forecast to rain.... :furious:


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

I'm in but I have allot going on so I may be a little behind you guys.

Edit: Never mind I don't have a blade for my Band saw. Smallest one I have is 1/2". I will get one next week and try to catch up.

I guess no need for someone to take notes. :laughing:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Buggar! Just checked today and realized the base I have might not be suitable.

Roy. 

Is tempered masonite ok for the base seeing mine is more likely going to be set into a picture frame. If not I will have another check the only plywood I have is about 1/2 inch thick.

Still, I guess I have plenty of time to worry about the base I suspect we will be doing a dry fit or maybe not.

Pete


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't think you have to much time star. I believe he's starting this some time today.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I hope everyone has 10 copys of the Pattern 


Ok lets get started :yes:, Below you will see Pictures as we go , Im doing this with you, I might be slow today an tomorrow I broke my right hand. 
Ok set your materials side by side with your patterns, you can use xsato knife or sizzers to cut up your pattern.

Inportant note see the arrows on the pattern that is grain direction 

I cut the Log first, an I do it as one piece on the pattern an set it on my Black an White ebony, my inlay is going into wal-nut, then I start cuttting out other areas out of the first pattern, and arange them on my wood, once you go throw the pattern and have your pieces aranged how you want them on your wood then there ready to glue them on.
Below are my pieces cut and set on the boards in how I want them to look.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

When you are ready to glue on your pattern onto the wood you will see below how I have my spraying system, I love the KISS method :yes:, I use a piece of cardboard and 3M spray adhevicse.
I take 1 specices at a time to be sprayed, first spray the cardboard lightly so the patteren stays on, Put your patteren on the board and spray the back of the patteren, then wait 1 minite before you start putting it on your wood. Place your pattern on your wood and continuse until its all glued on your wood.
In the pictures below you see how I done it. Once the glue drys it takes about a hour in warm weather longer in cold weather, make sure your patteren stays flat.
Once glue is dry then use clear tape, tape over your patterens, this will also help keep the blades lubed an clean.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Now with your patteren is on your wood now you are ready to cut, I have expertance with a scrowsaw an I am useing a spiro blade, i cut just outside the line an sand to the line, if you are like kenbo you can cut on the line an have no problems.

Everyone please be carefull an read your safty instructions on your equipment, If you are using a copping saw make sure the blade it tight. an HAVE FUN

below in how Im doing so far :laughing:, :yes:
I started with the eye area its the hardest on that little ring an I broke my first one so I had to redo that ring, so dont get firstraded have a cup of coffee or soda :yes:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

How did you break your hand Roy?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Moving 3 inch thick slabs , I knew better :laughing:, but I got this stubern strick in me and I forget I have Ospreosis now in my hands, back an hips :furious:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Did it fall on your hand? That's a nice slab by the way. What is it? Lol and what's your plans for it? 
Sorry to go off track with the inlay build.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I broke it in 3 places moving the slad its Campor slads there are 2 there bookmatched :furious: I dont know yet what im going to do yet with them :laughing:


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Roy, sorry about your hand and thanks for doing the class anyhow. Maybe we should come over and remove some of those pesky nasty mean ol ugly peices of wood and make your shop safer!!!:yes::thumbsup::laughing:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

NNNNNNnnnnoooooooooooo :laughing: Love my wood :laughing: I think I need to go smaller tho :no:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

So how is everyone doing so far I got this far around 3:00 pm an I had to remake 1 piiece to:yes:
Roy


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Roy, unfortunately I'm only going to be able to follow along in spirit. I'm slammed in the shop right but when I get a break I'm going to start at the beginning!

~tom "Ignorance is not a lack of intelligence - it's a lack of know-how"


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

How are you all going. 

I am finished. lol did some design changes though.


Pete


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

STAR said:


> How are you all going.
> 
> I am finished. lol did some design changes though.
> 
> ...


You know what they say, pics or it never happened.

I havnt even started. Had to help a buddy then been busy. I'm still excited to start on mine though as soon as I get a chance!!

Oh, nevermind, I see what you did there.


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

Too cold today and no sleep last night. Rain forecast for tomorrow. Hopefully I'll get started during the week...


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

:yes: Im done for today, I had to make the ring for the eye 3 times :furious: but its done, back to work on tomorrow, this is not a beginer one it intermedit level :laughing:
Here is my progress Picture 
Roy


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

I really must be nuts.

It's sunny and 70 outside and im's inside going blind trying to cut out frog toes.

I have scroll cuts in my thumbnails

I don't think my log is supposed to be in as many pieces as it is.

Still have a lot of sanding to lines and remake a couple of pieces but I'm done for now.

This is fun though.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Great thing you're doing here Roy. Wish I had time to participate maybe next time.


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

Dang, the more I look at these pictures, the more I think my little bandsaw probably isnt going to make those intricate cuts. I may have to run out and get a coping saw for the smaller cuts like in between the toes and such.

You guys are making good progress, I'm bummed I'm allready so far behind.:icon_cry:

Eagleeye, this coming from a guy that has never attempted an inlay before but I think yours is looking pretty good!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Eagleeye said:


> I really must be nuts.
> 
> It's sunny and 70 outside and im's inside going blind trying to cut out frog toes.
> 
> ...


 
Looking good there :yes:
Roy


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Yea.... sorry I'm not joining in this with you and I don't want to make excuses. Just don't have time and right now I'm pretty beat. I'll defiantly try as soon as thing slow down for me. Thanks for sharing Roy.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

bigcouger said:


> :yes: Im done for today, I had to make the ring for the eye 3 times :furious: but its done, back to work on tomorrow, this is not a beginer one it intermedit level :laughing:
> Here is my progress Picture
> Roy


---------------------------
I looked at the eye and thought their is no way I could scroll saw that so I cheated. This is what I did, if it is suitable, it might give somebody out there another option.

From the photo the ring does not look true tosize and appears off centre, but it is just the camera angle.



Pete


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

Question. 

What tool do you use to clean out in the tight areas...like between the toes. My scroll saw and I are not that delicate. I used the dremel to sand larger areas. 

By the way Roy.. Thanks for taking the time to do this. For a 2x4 and 16 penny nail guy this is different.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I use a coping saw for the tight areas with a jewlers or smalles blade possible 
Roy


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

STAR said:


> ---------------------------
> I looked at the eye and thought their is no way I could scroll saw that so I cheated. This is what I did, if it is suitable, it might give somebody out there another option.
> 
> From the photo the ring does not look true tosize and appears off centre, but it is just the camera angle.
> ...


That works for ya an might be a good idea for the others to :yes: this is why I like doing classes because im still learning to :laughing:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

bigcouger said:


> That works for ya an might be a good idea for the others to :yes: this is why I like doing classes because im still learning to :laughing:


-------------

Thanks Roy. I was not sure because I do not know what happens after this. 

I grabbed that bit of wood out of my potential fire bin. When I put it through the planer ( thicknesser ) the smell indicated that it is Huon Pine from Tasmania. 

Pete


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

STAR said:


> -------------
> 
> Thanks Roy. I was not sure because I do not know what happens after this.
> 
> ...


If the new eye is bigger you need to trace it on the pattern so the outher pieces will match up to it, remember this is a class there is on grades here, consider it as pratice like I do, some tines the cheaper woods are better until you are ready to make one for show so take your time, Im not flying there to stand behind tou with a baseball bat :laughing:
Roy


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

I missed this thread also somehow, but now I am on board to watch for now and possibly get into it as time allows. I also want to say thanks for putting the effort into this. Inlay is something I've always wanted to do. Guess I should keep my eye open for a scroll saw. I may join in with my bandsaw and fret saw though and just start working at it.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

ACP said:


> I missed this thread also somehow, but now I am on board to watch for now and possibly get into it as time allows. I also want to say thanks for putting the effort into this. Inlay is something I've always wanted to do. Guess I should keep my eye open for a scroll saw. I may join in with my bandsaw and fret saw though and just start working at it.


Welcome APC start when you get a chance 
Roy


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well all my oieces are cut and ready to sand off ruff areas so I get a good fit up this takes more time so take your time everyone.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Wood can be dyed also





bigcouger said:


> Ok guys I chose some wood for mine here. Once you print the picture you can see how much you are going to need, for the feet of the frog can be any red color wood it dosent need to be blood wood, any red color wood works,
> Im using Black an White ebony for the log because this inlay going into a walnut box, Im using maple for the biggust part of the body an *I an going to die the pieces when they are cut*, Im using Paduck for the feet of the frog, Im using canary wood for the biggest part of the eyes, using *osage orange for the belly of the frog and the nose.* for the eye Im using Amdonia shell.
> Below is a sample one of my students did 2 years ago in Marquarty an the next [icture is what Im using




I think you answered my question above, but wanted to verify.... If we choose to dye any woods, we are going to do it after the piece is cut and ready to be inlayed (mounted)? I just wanted to make sure before I start cutting stuff. I finally got the rest of my wood today, and will be milling it after I post this, and hopefully get started on it.

Also, in the pic you showed, your student didn't use a different color for the belly, did they? If we are going to use a different color for the belly, then should we match it with the nose, or possibly another color (cherry)? And is the belly the piece that is above the log, but below the lips? I am seeing actually 2 pieces below the lip, so I'm guessing the belly is the small part between the leg and the log.......

Thanks again for doing this Roy.:thumbsup:

Fabian


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> I think you answered my question above, but wanted to verify.... If we choose to dye any woods, we are going to do it after the piece is cut and ready to be inlayed (mounted)? I just wanted to make sure before I start cutting stuff. I finally got the rest of my wood today, and will be milling it after I post this, and hopefully get started on it.
> 
> Also, in the pic you showed, your student didn't use a different color for the belly, did they? If we are going to use a different color for the belly, then should we match it with the nose, or possibly another color (cherry)? And is the belly the piece that is above the log, but below the lips? I am seeing actually 2 pieces below the lip, so I'm guessing the belly is the small part between the leg and the log.......
> 
> ...


I used a different one on the belly an you dye the wood after the cuts, better pentatrtion that ways, should be 2 pieces for the belly.
i used a different collor for the nose an a nother for the belly, the 2 notristels we draw in, to small for wood just draw them in when the sanding is done .
Roy


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Sorry, but I also forgot this question.... should we stain and/or poly the background (field) piece before we start the inlay process? I would think so, but have never done this, so I wanted to make sure.

Fabian


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

thegrgyle said:


> Sorry, but I also forgot this question.... should we stain and/or poly the background (field) piece before we start the inlay process? I would think so, but have never done this, so I wanted to make sure.
> 
> Fabian


This why I am going to hold back a bit to see where we are heading, plus I only have the weekend to do it.

I will let Roy lead the way. And then ask questions. I am out of my depth here.

But I do like others asking questions because it makes me stop and think.

Pete


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I put 1 coat on the piece the inlay goes into it helps keeps tearput down, but we will be edching the outline to so we want have any tear out 
Roy


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

STAR said:


> This why I am going to hold back a bit to see where we are heading, plus I only have the weekend to do it.
> 
> I will let Roy lead the way. And then ask questions. I am out of my depth here.
> 
> ...


 
Pete remember your marquarty course when it made we just temp glue corners an set the frog on base, draw around the frog all the way then use a exato blade and cut down some an then use a sharp small chisel an do the outline then you use your router, Im not there yet due to the heavy rains here Ill post the process during the week 
Roy


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry everyone wasnt able to work on this today due to docs appointments,:furious: an its still raining here :yes:


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

bigcouger said:


> Well all my oieces are cut and ready to sand off ruff areas so I get a good fit up this takes more time so take your time everyone.


------------------

Something is wrong at my end. Somehow, yours look a lot more organized.

I may have to have a rethink, I have a strange feeling I am missing something, if I am right then I may redo some of my pieces again.

I will wait for Roy to cut the opposing bits so they slot in together. otherwise I will have to cheat in a few tight areas.

Pete


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Well, this is proving a bit more involved then I thought. Had a play for a little while and some positives but some so, so.

I am posting some photos in the hope that Roy has a plan for some difficult scroll saw cuts where the gaps are not perfect. One wonders how pedantic we need to be.

The Green bit I put in is just an offcut that I used to put some mixed up water stain to get a frog colour. I am happy with that color. But i had to try different woods to get the right effect. it seemed to like the Huon better then anything i had and gave an even color. Pity the Huon is probably the most expensive wood i have in my shop.

The eye is the result of a forstner bit and a hole saw which worked out ok.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

bigcouger said:


> Well all my oieces are cut and ready to sand off ruff areas so I get a good fit up this takes more time so take your time everyone.


Posting this just to bump the Inlay Class to the top again, so it does not go the the archives.

I just had another look at Roy's cutout frog. I think I may be trying to overcomplicate this project by making it more difficult then it need be.

Tomorrow I will recut some areas and see if I can simplify it a bit more.

Pete


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Sorry it took me so long to get back hand still broke :yes:, so it slowed me down some, here we go :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Once I got all my pices cut and fitted I died the wood green using a achole base die, then I reasembled it an taped it together tightlry, If you are not dieing your wood you can use a thich ca glue an spot it on the joints to hold it together.

I got my lid out inwhich this frog is getting inlay to an it is walnut, its hard to see a line so I put masking tape on it so when I center my inlay it will be easy to mark out the outline of the frog, Pictures below also I set up my Dremial tool an set it for routering, I used a 1/8 inch bit in mine. You will noticed I set my depth just shi of the thickness of the thiness wood I used.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Now here is how I setup my frog for markup on the walnut lid.

Once the line is marked out I used a thin chisel an blade to score the walnut about 1/8 inch depth on the outline.

Then I setup an verify depth of router bit an plunged it into the inside of my line, then I rest my depth to half of what my total of depth is an did my outline of the frog, once the outline is done then I take out the main area.

Once the depth is set again to max I do the outline again and then take out the remainder of the wood.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Once your I lay is ready set it in the area you removed with the router an check an see how it fits up if its to tight remove it an touch the outline with a small chiesl or the router again.

Once your inlay fits in nicely an you are not dieing your wood go ahead an glue in the inlay, I recomend ca thick or titebond 3, either one works great. If you use ca glue do NOT USE THE EXCELLATOR lrt it set on Its own.

If you are dieing your wood like me just set the inlay in the area and sand down to base material, once sanded to base remove the inlay an do your dieing of your piceses. Once you have died your pieces then start glueing in your inlay. I used thick CA glue, I did not use the excellator at all and let it exce;;atet on ots own.

Once inlay is glued then I sanded with 320 sand paper and then put on one coat of finish. I still have to do the eyes of the frog an I am using shell for them in which I will do tomorrow.
:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

Now your inlay is complete !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
If you have any questions ask away 
Roy


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Roy, Thanks-I know it has not been the easiest class you ever taught -broken hand- I learned a lot and in the future you shall see those results. Thanks again and your frog looks great.:thumbsup::yes:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Hoping to have the eyes done this week sp then I can say its done :laughing:


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

Thanks Roy. I got delayed on mine but hope to back on it this weekend. Hope the hand is healing well.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks again for doing this for us, despite your injury.... I hope it is healing, and you will be back to 100% soon.

I noticed you posted a pic, and was wondering why you did.... I know in an earlier post, you answered my question as to "if we should put some sort of finish on the background piece", and you stated that one coat of the finish would likely help to prevent chip out. It looks like in the picture below, that you then sanded the surface (that you coated with a finish)..... Is that in fact what you did (sand the surface)? IF so, then what grit did you use? is this to help the masking tape stick better? Just wanted to know what that pic was all about.



Thanks again for all you insight on this.

Fabian


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

Thank you Ray for doing this especially when you could have decided to postpone it due to broken hand.

I have been busy lately, no shop time, so mine is on time delay. i try to do about fifteen minutes every couple of days if possible.

Pete


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

thegrgyle said:


> Thanks again for doing this for us, despite your injury.... I hope it is healing, and you will be back to 100% soon.
> 
> I noticed you posted a pic, and was wondering why you did.... I know in an earlier post, you answered my question as to "if we should put some sort of finish on the background piece", and you stated that one coat of the finish would likely help to prevent chip out. It looks like in the picture below, that you then sanded the surface (that you coated with a finish)..... Is that in fact what you did (sand the surface)? IF so, then what grit did you use? is this to help the masking tape stick better? Just wanted to know what that pic was all about.
> 
> ...


this box had 3 coats and I wanted to ruff it some, I used 320 grit I was hopping to see the pencil mark after I done it I coudnt tho so I used the masking tape 
Roy


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well I got the eyes done and my inlay is complete, just putting on the finish an its ready to go to a 8 year old girl who terminal Ill, Im hoping this will lift her spirites. She loves Frogs :laughing::laughing:


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Well I got the eyes done and my inlay is complete, just putting on the finish an its ready to go to a 8 year old girl who terminal Ill, Im hoping this will lift her spirites. Hes loves Frogs :laughing::laughing:


Fist off couger. Very nice. Is it going to he or she
Not sure you say 8 year old girl, then you say he's loves frogs. . Lol. Is it a he/she. Baahaahaaaa


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Trying to find out if any one is done yet let me know :thumbdown::laughing:
Roy


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

Had to put the frog parts on the shelf for the moment. Spring has arrived so I have had non wood projects...like chasing real frogs cleaning out koi pond and dining room addition to house.

I also figured out I need more precise equipment. I will get the frog done. Using the techniques, I have plans for some more simple inlays to try.

Thanks


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

I haven't started it yet, and am finishing up another project that I have been working on for awhile. HOpefully next weekend, I can start this, but will definitely post some pics of the progress. I haven't forgotten... have the pile of wood on my workbench next to my scroll saw. REALLY looking forward to doing it.

Sorry it is taking me so long, but I will be doing it for sure.

How did the little girl like the box you made for her, Roy?

Fabian


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Well she loves her box with inlay but a nurse now uneployed desided she didnt want the girl to have it, when the doc found out he had her fired an the box was returned to the 8 year old girl, she sleeps with it an takes it with her everywhere. 
Roy


----------



## BassBlaster (Nov 21, 2010)

I havnt started either.

I printed all my frog pictures, got all the various wood species gathered, purchased a 1/8 router bit(didnt have that size) but decided my little band saw isnt gonna do it. I'm waiting till I either find a deal on a small scroll saw or just buy a coping saw and do it all by hand. All that, plus Ive been selling pens so fast that I cant keep up so that takes up a lot of my spare time which I guess isnt a bad thing. I'll eventually get to it though. I have to seeing as how I'm the guy that bugged you untill you decided to show us!!!


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Take your time there pens = money :yes: so take your time I got to do another one an put it in a frame for wounded warriors auction in July :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I started and kept wrecking the rings. I'll start again when/if I get a scroll saw cause my limits do not let me use a coping saw with any accuracy. :wallbash:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

Just checking to see if anyone finished theres yet
Roy


----------



## Eagleeye (Dec 3, 2011)

I moved thr pieces I have cut out yesterday. Does that count?

The house room addition and cabinets are killing my fun time.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Roy,

I still have the stack of wood on my workbench, next to the materials that I need to make my supersharp fixture jig (that AL Thayer had). Coaching 2 kids sports teams, and trying to get a garden ready to go, on top of trying to set up a pool for the kids (that they got for christmas). On top of all this, I threw my back out, and have been trying to recover (with all these items looming over my shoulder like monkey on my back). Last thing I want to do is sit hunched over a scrollsaw for awhile. :no:

Anyhow, I am really looking forward to attempting this, but just have to find the time. I'm sure once I am able to devote a good majority of my time to it, I will be able to bang it out fairly quickly.

I guesss what I'm trying to say is that I am most certainly planning on doing this, especially by Christmas time, since I am planning on giving it as a gift to my god-child... She loves frogs. I plan on incorporating it into some sort of box for her.


----------



## STAR (Jan 1, 2008)

I was making great progress and I felt getting on top of it but then all the negotiations with the Insurance Company, Loss Assessers, Builders and tradespeople really did my head in.

Then we had to find and select a new oven, rangehood, refrigerator. decide on what we wanted for a new kitchen bench top. Select new flooring.

The poor little green frog project has been put on hold. Now I have a lot of private building renovations I am doing that were outside the scope of the Insurance work.

You know how it is, when you have a major revamp especially with a new kitchen, and all the walls of downstairs repainted some things look just a bit more shabby.

But we are getting there, bit by bit.

Pete


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

SO its been a while so who has done it :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

*I have not*



bigcouger said:


> SO its been a while so who has done it :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


but now that I have found this thread, it has definitely took my interest in this aspect of wood working to another level.

Thanks for the topic...BTW, how's that hand?


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

abetrman said:


> but now that I have found this thread, it has definitely took my interest in this aspect of wood working to another level.
> 
> Thanks for the topic...BTW, how's that hand?


 
Doing ok here LOL getting more done on an Electice Bass guitar of a spider in MOP


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

bigcouger said:


> Doing ok here LOL getting more done on an Electice Bass guitar of a spider in MOP


good to hear..team lift next time lol


----------



## wobrien (Feb 3, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> SO its been a while so who has done it :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


So, I didn't do the frog pattern, but I used this thread as instruction/inspiration to do my first inlay on a toy box for my son. His room is decorated with elephants so I used an extra wall decal as a template


----------



## abetrman (Mar 18, 2011)

wobrien said:


> So, I didn't do the frog pattern, but I used this thread as instruction/inspiration to do my first inlay on a toy box for my son. His room is decorated with elephants so I used an extra wall decal as a template
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75152


I believe you would get an A for this assignment. Nice work.


----------



## wobrien (Feb 3, 2012)

Thank you!

This thread really demystified the process and it was easier than I thought. I'll admit that it was a bit nerve racking to cut into the toy box I spent a lot of time building...


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

wobrien said:


> So, I didn't do the frog pattern, but I used this thread as instruction/inspiration to do my first inlay on a toy box for my son. His room is decorated with elephants so I used an extra wall decal as a template
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 75152


 
Good Job on the elephants :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

So did anyone do the Inlay yet :thumbdown::laughing:
Roy


----------



## jharris2 (Jul 9, 2012)

....


----------

